# Did Schwinn reproduce the tank for the 1941 Autocycle Super Deluxe??



## Greg M. (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello.
I am wondering if Schwinn reproduced the tank for a 1941 Autocycle Super Deluxe??
This is the tank without the horn button on the side like most tanks and has the headlight switch on the top right side. 
Any input would be helpful. 
Thank you.

Greg


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 29, 2010)

I am pretty sure the only tanks that schwinn reproduced were the phantom tanks. They also licensed a reproduction of the straightbar tanks used on early panthers and hornets.


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks.
That's what I thought too. I even saw the earlier flat canti tanks being reproduced in steel and sold recently.
What I was refering to was a recent ebay sale. Item# 320633275046 The seller says the tank is from the 1995  anniversary reproduction run. I asked if the tank was modified to look like the '41 tank and he said it came that way. Just wondering as I thought the '41 Super Deluxe Autocycle tank was one of the harder ones to locate as it is a one year tank.


----------



## TheSaint (Dec 29, 2010)

Greg,

Greg,

Where did you see metal hanging cantilever
tanks being reproduced? 

Are these stamped metal
like the originals or are you refering
to the molten metal cast examples from
VintageSchwinn?

thanks,

TheSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 30, 2010)

It was VintageSchwinn from ebay around March. Not sure about the construction method. 

Greg


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 4, 2011)

Happy New Year!
OK.
Now there is another '41 tank on ebay ( item# 320638454178 )which brings my question up again that I never received an answer to. Did Schwinn reproduce the '41 tank w/o the hole?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## J.C. (Jan 5, 2011)

*NO, they did not.  *


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you J.C. 

Greg M.


----------

